# methamphetamine synthesis : vicks inhaler



## ymaaah (Nov 14, 2022)

HI everyone, I found this in my folder ! 

/!\ warning /!\: I do not encourage anyone to use it for personal purposes, it is only for scientific purposes and for the purpose of discovery !!!​
List of chemicals and materials:


Dilute Hydrochloric acid--> This may be purchased at the hardware store.
Its sold as a brick and driveway cleaner. They call it muriatic acid.

Sodium Hydroxide--> This, you probably already have. Its called "lye" at most
places, its drain cleaner.

Ethyl Ether--> You'll probably have to make this. Don't worry, its a breeze.
Just go to your local K-mart or Auto parts store, and get a can of that
"STARTING FLUID" it comes in a spray can. Its used for cold weather starting
of gasoline engines.

"VICKS" Nasal Inhalers--> USE ONLY VICKS!! No other kind will work that I
know of. These are at any drug store or grocery, etc. You need 12 of 'em, but
don't buy 'em by the dozen. Unless its wintertime, then you can just say
you're from some nursing home, and your stockin' up for the patients. Otherwise
buy 'em 2 at a time,if possible. Get a friend to help you. The druggists at the
drug store usually will know whats goin on if you buy quantity.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
LIST OF EQUIPMENT

Two large eyedroppers
Ten small glass bottles
One large glass or porcelin bowl
Coffee filters
One small jar with a top
One pyrex baking dish
One glass test tube
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-==*(> N O T I C E <)*==-

PLEASE! DONT SMOKE IN THE SAME ROOM WHEN YOU DO THIS. OPEN A WINDOW IN THE ROOM
IF POSSIBLE FOLLOW THESE INSTRUCTIONS EXACTLY. THIS RECIPE HAS BEEN TESTED AND
THIS IS THE BEST WAY TO DO IT. DON'T TAKE SHORTCUTS, AND DON'T EVEN START TO DO
THIS UNLESS YOU HAVE ABOUT 3 HOURS SPARE.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%
PREPARING ETHER!
(DO THIS FIRST)

Take one of the small bottles,and spray starter fluid in it till it looks
half-full. then fill the rest of the way with water, cap the bottle and shake
for 5 minutes. Then, draw off the top layer with the eyedropper, and throw away
the water layer. repeat this until you have about 3 oz. of ether. put the cap
on it, and put it in the refrigerator if you can.(if you cant, dont worry about
it) youll use this in the procedure below.

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


THE TRIED AND TRUE HOME PRODUCTION METHOD

(1) Break open the inhalers, a pair of real sharp scissors does this good.
Place the cottens that were inside in a jar and close the lid.(remember you use
all 12 cottens.)

(2) In the bowl, combine 1- 1/3 oz. water and 2/3 oz. muriatic acid.Shred
cottens in this solution, and knead for 5 minutes with hands.(ALWAYS BE SURE
THERES CLEAN RUBBER GLOVES on your hands.) you can do it barehanded if youve
got tough skin.Squeeze all juice out of filters after you knead,and throw em
away.

(3) Filter the remaining liquid into the quart jar. It will be neccasary to do
this several times to get that awful smelling oil out. The chemicals in the
inhalers have been bonded to the Hcl, and the oils have been filtered off.
throw the filters away.

(4) Pour enough of the solution into a small bottle to fill it 1/3 full. save
any leftover juice for the second batch.

(5) Pour 1/4 teaspoon of the lyle crystal into the bottle and agitate.Do this
step until the mixture remains cloudy.

(6) Fill the bottle from step (5) up the rest of the way with Ether.Cap the
bottle, and agitate for about 8 minutes. It is very important to expose every
molecule of the free-base to the Ether for as long as possible.

(7) Let the mixture settle. There will be a middle layer that is very thick.
tap the side of the bottle to get this layer as thin as possible.

(8) Remove the top layer with the eyedropper, being careful not to get any of
the middle layer in it. Save the ether and throw the rest away.

(9) Fill a bottle half-way with water and about 10 drops of Hcl. pour the top
layer that you saved, and shake for about 2 minutes.when it settles, remove the
top layer, and throw the top layer away. The free base has now been bonded with
the Hcl in the water.

(10) if theres any juice left from step (3), repeat the process with that.

(11) Evaporate the solution in the pyrex dish, using low heat. The slower you
evaporate the solution, the better. Ive found, that placing it on top of a hot
water heater works best.

The crystals that remain are pure meth-amphetamine hydrochloride. (synonymous
with desoxyephidrine hydrochloride)

^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^

NOTES: It's a good idea to do this when your not fucked up. desoxyephedrine is
the same thing as meth-amphetamine, just different names. Wash your hands
thoroughly, and use rubber gloves. Don't wash your hands with soap, then go
stickin' your fingers in this stuff. Soap will have a neutralizing effect on
this process.

This stuff is real good. Don't do too much you can overdose if you take too
much. The best way to do this stuff if you don't mainline is to take a ball a
little bit smaller than a pea, and put it in a asprin capsule and swallow that.
Or else snort the crystal, you may want to cut it with vitamin b-12 or mannitol
before you do this. When buying the inhalers, look for the exp. date. Dont buy
real old inhalers, or try to improve this recipe unless you know how to do it.
12 inhalers is all you need dont use more than 12. Its best to throw all the
wastes into the same bag and dispose of it properly. this shit is so smelly
youll get busted by mom if ya dont. Be safe, and dont get busted with the shit.
they WILL put you in jail for possesion, in case you didn't know.

I repeat... I do not encourage anyone to use it for personal purposes, it is only for scientific purposes and for the purpose of discovery !!!​


----------



## Corochkin

it's not real. Although I am not a chemist, but just a researcher with experience. but the method is described here. the opposite of logic. Vicks contains 4 components: Camphor, Menthol, Wintergreen Tel and aqua. and the reaction itself is the usual extraction followed by oxidation. I seem to be completely dumbfounded. there is no ephedrine. correct me or I'll go crazy.


----------



## ymaaah

Corochkin said:


> ce n'est pas vrai. Bien que je ne sois pas un chimiste, mais juste un chercheur expérimenté. mais la méthode est décrite ici. le contraire de la logique. Vicks contient 4 composants : Camphre, Menthol, Wintergreen Tel et aqua. et la réaction elle-même est l'extraction habituelle suivie d'une oxydation. J'ai l'impression d'être complètement abasourdi. il n'y a pas d'éphédrine. corrigez-moi ou je vais devenir fou.



CorochkinI think it was the old version of Vicks inhaler, I share it because it is interesting


----------



## Fenster

MSDS for vicks


----------

